
Facebook Joins the Live-Streaming Crowd with a Service for Celebrities – NYT - shahryc
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/06/technology/facebook-joins-the-live-streaming-crowd-with-a-service-for-celebrities.html?_r=0&gwh=9FA04FC878055473E80B5EF30A6D9666&gwt=pay
======
shahryc
"Facebook is joining a competitive market. Periscope is owned by Twitter and
reported one million users in the first 10 days after its opening. Snapchat’s
curated streams, known as Live Stories, receive an average of 10 to 20 million
viewers, Shannon Kelly, a spokeswoman for Snapchat, wrote in an email."

